# Enter text on a TI-83



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

Any math geeks in the house? How do you enter and save text onto a TI-83 calculator?

s.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

If you want to enter text, press ALPHA, then the corresponding button. So that you don't have to press ALPHA before each letter, 2ND+ALPHA will lock alpha (you can unlock it by pressing ALPHA again).

If you want to save text, it's probably easiest just to make a new program. Press PRGM, >, > (to get to "NEW"), then 1. You then enter the name of the program that you want to save. Then press enter. Now type all the text you want into this program. When you're done, press 2ND, MODE (QUIT). To access what you typed, go to PRGM, > (EDIT), then select the program you made).


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh, I just realized that does text on a TI-83+. It should still be almost identical for a TI-83, although making a new program may involve slighty different buttons (nothing very different, you should be able to figure it out).


----------

